# Beautiful cats needing new home



## Chloejo (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi I have had to make the heartbreaking decision to rehome my two beautiful cats Bella and daisy there are sisters neatly four years old one short haired one long tabby.. They are in door cats and I strongly believe they need to go out side they are very friendly they have been around my son all his life never once scratched or hurt him as they are so friendly they like to be close to him night and day they are waking him up I've tried everything I've closed the door and they spend all night trying to get to him it's do sad as I live in a flat I'm unable to let them out please could someone help us my son loves them in fact everybody that comes to our home does but with my son starting school he needs all the sleep he can get.. My name is chloe I live in lordswood southampton if anybody can help xxxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you just explain a little more? Where do the cats sleep? Am I right thinking they were sleeping with your son, but are now waking him up, perhaps early in the morning? And that they are trying to get back in to his room because you have shut the door? Is that in the early hours as well? And is the belief that they need to go outside because of the broken nights or is that a separate thing?

Sorry to start with a barrage of questions - but it will help you get the right answer. There are some brilliant cat behaviourists on here that can almost certainly help you.


----------



## Chloejo (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi sorry for late reply... The are allowed to go anywhere in the flat I keep all doors open until the started sleeping on a D in my sons bed this would be fine if the didn't try and sleep on his head this is whats waking him up.. The reasoning for me thinking they need to go out side is they are making everything even tho they have Ben neutered I change there litter boxes every day I've taken them to the vets and nothing is medical wrong the vets advise was before I regime them try extra toys scratching posts etc I've done all that and they keep doing it please of you could help me x

Sorry to start with a barrage of questions - but it will help you get the right answer. There are some brilliant cat behaviourists on here that can almost certainly help you.[/QUOTE]


----------

